# Appia 2



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

Has anyone got any experience of the NS Appia 2?

I'm looking around at potential second hand 2 group machines for a cafe I'm helping to set up. It's a small charity shop/cafe not huge volume, but I'd rather not get anything that's a PITA.

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Pretty basic, can run a bit hot but decent workhorses from what I gather.


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> Pretty basic, can run a bit hot but decent workhorses from what I gather.


That'd be due to the pressurestat and HX circuit setup I guess rather than PID and dual boiler. Hopefully cooling flushes should even that out a bit?


----------

